# Ohio State Leads Day 1 on Kentucky Lake!!!



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

Congratulations to Casey and Kevin as they dominated the field with 16+ bag of fish. They are currently leading the pack with a 3 pound advantage over 2nd place going into Day 2.

I had the opportunity to go over and watch the weigh in and talk with both of them. I am a little jealous I couldn't actually fish, but still proud they are representing the state of Ohio well.

Good luck to them tomorrow as they are fighting for not only $50,000 but the chance to move on to the National Championship!!!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Way to go guys! I know you're capable of pulling this off....I'm hoping for the best.


----------



## Phil Carver (Apr 5, 2004)

Go get it guys! We all know that you are capable of catching some HAWGS ! Bring it home guys.


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Go Bucks!!!!!!! Keep it up Kevin and Casey. Here is the link. http://collegefishing.flwoutdoors.c...tday=1&atype=6&tid=6177&tyear=2009&aid=150526


----------



## Big Daddy (Apr 6, 2004)

Great job guys! Way to represent the Buckeye Nation!!!


----------



## Tee (Apr 5, 2004)

Good Luck Kevin and Casey!! Bring that trophy back to the Buckeye state!!


----------



## WB185Ranger (May 18, 2006)

Go Get'em Guys!!!


----------



## Cull'in (Nov 21, 2005)

Go Bucks!

O-H.....


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

*...IO !!!!*

get 'em guys!!!!


----------



## KSU Fisherman (Dec 14, 2008)

Ohio State continues on to the final day tomorrow on Kentucky Lake! They slipped today and only had 5-13, but it was enough to secure 2nd place and a spot in the FLW College Fishing National Championship in Knoxville, TN next spring.

Kevin and Casey are only 1 pound behind the leaders, good luck to them tomorrow as they try and bring home $50,000!!!


----------



## GarryS (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio State in 2nd Place.... Great jobs guys.!! 

Good luck on the final day!!

GarryS


----------



## Marshall (Apr 11, 2004)

Only one pound out of the lead is not bad. All the pressure is on the leaders now. Good luck tomorrow guys. Hope it clouds up for em and gets those fish on the feed. Great job!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Come on guys! Bring it home.

I talked to Kevin today after the weigh in. They were happy with their bag today considering the tough conditions.


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

I definitely think Kevin and Casey will put it together for a good run tomorrow. Now that they've accomplished everything they went down there for (get qualified for the National Championship and get their sweet hats on TV) I think the nerves will be 100% gone in the morning and it'll just be fishin as usual.

Good Luck Guys!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Let's go bucks!


----------



## OSU_Fisherman (Mar 1, 2007)

The Regional Tournament is wrapped up and Kevin and Casey ended up taking 3rd place! They definitely represented THE Ohio State University very well and they can now look forward to fishing the National Championship in April for a chance at $100,000 AND a Forrest L. Wood Cup invitation. Great Job guys!


----------



## bman (Apr 20, 2009)

Way to go guys!


----------



## fishingredhawk (Apr 14, 2004)

Congratulations Kevin and Casey. I'm really proud of you guys. You definitely did a great job of representing OSU and the National Guard!

There are now officially 3 sports at Ohio State that actually turn a profit...football, basketball and bass fishing.


----------



## steveg11943 (Jun 27, 2008)

You guys did great ,its always cool to see someone you know in the spot light.Hope you guys get a chance to fish with us next year.


----------



## XRacer (Feb 12, 2007)

Good job guys!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## CARP 104 (Apr 19, 2004)

Well done guys you got to the national championship and that's all that matters. Keep in touch


----------



## OHBMQUINN (Sep 11, 2007)

Way to go Bucks and a Qualifier also congrats to you both


----------



## crittergitter (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm a little late on this but Congratulations! That's a great finish. Good luck at the national in the spring!


----------



## st.slippy (Oct 3, 2008)

If you have Insight on demand you can look under versus then FLW and see a brief snapshot of the tournament. Shows the OSU guys for a minute on day 1.


----------

